
Animal, Vegetable, or Minister? [pdf] - ikeboy
http://mcs.mines.edu/Research/k12-partnership/students/christerkarlsson/Documents/Churchill.pdf
======
powera
TLDR - "If 1 = 0, then Winston Churchill is a carrot".

No, really, that's an accurate summary.

